# KELP , and/or HUMIC ACID, FULVIC, please link decent priced products



## 123organic (7 mo ago)

Going to apply some lawn kelp for the first time.

The prices I've found already seem decent but just seeing what yous recommend.

And if you really suggest to use all three or just kelp?

Basically I'm just trying to help tall fescue (and some fine fescue and some bluegrass) make it through summer heat and resist brown patch. Might be bagging some clippings to reduce this if it's wet grass or a bit too tall to mulch. And keep mowing at the highest height. Some areas get sprinklers set to about 1 hour or 1 inch about every 5-7 days if it doesn't rain much.

About 5 weeks ago I applied milorganite (actually oceangro same thing but cheaper in NJ), with only about .75 pounds of urea per 1K and that combo worked well, good dark color, growth not too fast from too much urea, and just want to sustain this color and vigor.

Next app doing soon (and maybe no more until after Summer/September overseeding, except maybe more oceangro/milo/purely organic lawn food in 6 weeks) am putting:

--- Oceangro 5-5-0, or Purely Organic Lawn Food 10-0-2 (made from soybeans and grains is veganic and I like this for organic vegetable gardens/fruit trees etc rather than biosolids is a bit controversial due to traces of pharmaceuticals etc), and $20 per 5K is a decent deal for POLF.

---- A tad of urea again only about .4 lb per 1k or a bit more for bluegrass. Excess nitrogen can cause summer problems but just this amount should be fine.

--- And broadcasting Sulfate of Potash 0-0-53 and watering these all in so it doesn't burn or be wasted.

If the kelp, humic etc should be sprayed and left on the blades for better affect as per the particular label, then I'll do that at a different time and when no rain is forecasted.

I was thinking also a fungicide like Propiconazole would help summer heat and brown patch but read here it might also kill all beneficial fungi so I might skip that.

Here's links I have for now, prices seem good but not sure if I should use all three in the title or what.

[N-Ext] 0-0-5 Sea-K Stress Reducer, Bloom and Root
$53 shipped does about 40,000 sq ft at a medium rate. says can do monthly. has potassium but not sure if clean type and am using sulfate of potash anyway.

Here's just pure Kelp (Ascophyllum nodosum ) granules $25 a pound shipped, not sure the rate or if should avoid broadcasting granules and watering it in, or trying to dilute it to spray.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2843773316...JC+rTlVZYXPc+TwxCp0W/7aoIR6B|tkp:BFBMhLyA7qpg
here is dry kelp, says use a biodegradable surfactant, not sure if good price:

https://www.organicapproach.com/p-3...tract-kelp-ascophyllum-nodosum.aspx?CatID=82#
flakes, same type but says 5-10 lbs per 1k seems a lot

https://www.organicapproach.com/p-3...aw-ascophyllum-nodosum-seaweed.aspx?CatID=82#
3oz per 1K $78 shipped 2.5 gallon does 100,000 sq ft

https://www.organicapproach.com/p-3...oncentrate-ascophyllum-nodosum.aspx?CatID=82#
humic acid leonardite ebay options:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...570.l1313&_nkw=humic+acid+leonardite&_sacat=0
5 lbs humic acid powder $31.50 shipped

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262986360258?ul_noapp=true
$37 shipped 42,000 sq ft low rate or 21,000 high rate, has kelp, fulvic, and humic acid leonardonite

https://thelawncarenut.com/products...MIlO7rguyk-AIVDMzICh1zxwcHEAQYASABEgKhQvD_BwE
$30 shipped does 64,000 sq ft, kelp

https://www.amazon.com/GS-Plant-Foods-Fertilizer-Concentrate/dp/B089HSJQ4Q?th=1

Lastly, all three mentioned: Kelp (Ascophyllum nodosum), humic and fulvic are completely clean and safe to use in an organic (or mostly) vegetable garden?

And , if I'm already using sulfate of potash which is the cleanest and best form, should I even bother with diammonium phosphate?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-DAP-Fertilizer-GDAP-40/316885118
Someone said all I should need is Influence from Organic Approach: 
https://www.organicapproach.com/p-3694-influence-liquid-soil-and-plant-biostimulant-with-biological-foods.aspx?CatID=73#

thanks in advance.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I have been spraying kelp and Humic for a few years. Cant say if it does anything.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

Signup for kelp4less.com's emails and wait for a Buy One Get One Free promotion on their products. Checkout @lawnphix posts/blog (www.lawnphix.com) about how to use them, as well as a 15% discount code. You can search here in this forum for "kelp4less" or "k4l". Lots of folks here use their products and like them, myself included.

I've never done the math, but the general consensus I've read here is that when you buy liquid, you're paying to ship a lot of heavy water. May as well buy the powder concentrate and mix it yourself.

I'm not sure I'd trust buying products off eBay. You may just be buying brown powder.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Im no expert on any of these, but over the past few years I have used all three of these supplements. This year I have been applying mostly kelp. Honestly, I've been doing this on faith. I can't conclusively say that I see any sort of difference but since it hasnt been that expensive (my lawn is small) Ive stuck with it.


----------



## 123organic (7 mo ago)

sorry to bump but not really the replies I was hoping for. to say you don't see it do anything, well at least it maybe sustains what it looked like in cooler weather hopefully, so not any worse but not noticeably better is fine with me.

Was wondering basically if I should buy all three or just some, or a combo blend premixed, and where good prices are , and if it'd be a waste trying to dissolve it as flakes if they happen to be cheaper.

The $ per 1,000 sq ft I already noted and isn't too pricey so I'll probably end up getting one of those and calling it a day.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

If you're looking for best bang for the buck, Kelp4Less.com is probably the way to go, as long as you have the time to measure out products and mix it. I use the Extreme Blend (12-0-6 if I remember correctly, is the macronutrient value). I use it mostly on the vegetable garden and sometimes on the lawn in peak summer. It has npk plus kelp and humic acid. They offer various products and blends, and are now offering similar products to compete with N-Ext. I also use N-Ext Products on the lawn and have expanded my array of their products. I've seen appreciable effects and like the fact that I can dial in exactly what I'm looking for in each tank mix. They flow nicely, and have yet to clog any of my nozzles. As liquids go, they have a good value, and are competitive with other professional liquid products, as long as you buy the 4 gallon or 5 gallon packs. Not to mention, part of their methodology is to include HA and kelp in most of their products. 
(Now to get the 5:2 ratio HA/kelp that showed results in the Va Tech trials). Measuring out is quick and easy, with no extra mixing time needed. My work is very busy from April-October (lawn season), so that's important to me, because time is at a premium. If I were retired and on a budget, I would go with K4Less, because you get more for your money, because you're not paying to ship water, but I really like N-Ext Products (their documentation is phenomenal) and will continue to use them. I may buy some Sea-k to try to concoct that 5:2 ratio. Feel free to check out my journal. I have one journal with all years, for past year's summer apps, if you're interested.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Let's go back to what you are looking for instead of answer a question about what unicorn mix to buy:

*"Basically I'm just trying to help tall fescue (and some fine fescue and some bluegrass) make it through summer heat and resist brown patch. "*

There's no substitute for water so check your heads and make sure your sprinkler coverage is adequate. As long as you put enough water down, you should be able to get through the summer okay - look into deep + infrequent but also syringing on the hottest days. Water in early morning to avoid evaporation.

Next, enhance getting your water into to the soil using a wetting agent like Tournament Ready and Aquatrol Revolution (what this forum seem to have best success).

Lastly, add some kelp into your sprayer mix to add a little stress tolerance. Keep in mind most of the magic potion stuff is just the last mile (1-2% correction) so keep your expectations low. I would save the $ to ensure your cultural practices are good and spend it on proper NPK then the wetting agent if you have $ left over rather than the marketing stuff we see on YT. FWIW, I have used GCF Next for 1.5 season, K4L for 2, hydretain for 1, Penterra for .5...etc.


----------



## UDturfguy (7 mo ago)

The biostimulants work but they need to be sprayed biweekly at the high label rate from approximately 6-8 weeks before the onset of any heat or drought stress and should be continued through the growing season. If you live in the mid Atlantic or transition zone just assume you will apply the materials biweekly from about April 15th to October 1st.


----------



## shifco (Oct 5, 2021)

@123organic 
I think I have a good price for kelp meal at: https://alseed.com/product/kelp-meal/ (southern MN)

I'm with you on 5# or 10# seems like a lot, but I also posted about trying to do a foliar approach with this product. I posted at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=37181&sid=887cfc5e9449e119761a6ec287a6238c just yesterday regarding spreading or spraying. See photos within that post.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

humic - https://www.gardenersedge.com/the-andersons-humic-dg-granular-soil-conditioner-humic-acid-40lb-bag/p/HUMDG

kelp - https://www.newcountryorganics.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=kelp

dig around for coupons or free ship.


----------

